# 8-10 DAY Outlook



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/ECMWF_12z/test8.gif


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

all I can say is it sucks.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

So it looks like I can take my plows off.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe around the 20th it may get colder, and snow chances may increase again, i'll update again


----------

